
Show HN: A tiny extension to make it easier to save snippets into Roam Research - anthilemoon
https://nesslabs.com/roam-research-bookmarklet
======
anthilemoon
I copy and paste lots of stuff into Roam, which got tedious after a while, so
I created a tiny extension for Roam. It basically grabs the text you
highlight, formats it with markdown, and appends the source (title and URL of
the page where the snippet came from).

You then click escape and paste the snippet in a new block in Roam. It's
available on the Chrome Store and I also submitted it to Firefox so should be
live soon. It's nothing complicated but it makes my life much easier!

